# Woohoo!



## Amanda102 (Feb 6, 2013)

Hannah's Hba1c was 7 when checked at clinic today. She was hoping it would be good as we finally seemed to have had quite a settled few months. She was so pleased and I am really proud of her!


----------



## bev (Feb 7, 2013)

Hi Amanda,

Great news! Well done to both of you. Not an easy thing for a growing child to achieve and you are in the top 15% in the UK achieving 7.5% or under (paediatric figures) and your in good company as Alex (14) is too.Bev


----------



## Hanmillmum (Feb 7, 2013)

Well done Hannah  (and mum too no doubt), great number x


----------



## Northerner (Feb 7, 2013)

Great news! Well done all!


----------

